# Need some tree ID help



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2016)

My fiance recently purchased a house in Sacramento and her yard trees are a mystery to me. The internet tree ID sites are giving me no joy. We will start with this one, since I'm cutting it down in a couple of days. 
Leaves, bark and some kind of flower....


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2016)

I think I found it, as I was typing the last post I recalled hearing of a Chinese lantern tree, and searching led me to the goldenrain tree, eureka!! 
*Koelreuteria paniculata *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 16, 2016)

I matched it up on Leafsnap, and the fruit, leaves, and bark are spot on. Wonder what it looks like inside?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 16, 2016)

Personally I try to avoid anything that starts with golden rain or golden showers. I'm not judging here, I'm just say'n.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

I got to get that leafsnap app.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

@DKMD looking at the app and it has 2 stars - which doesn't mean much sometimes but usually does. The one below it is called Garden Answers Plant Identification and has 4 stars have you tried that one too? Can't hurt to try them both I will report back.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @DKMD looking at the app and it has 2 stars - which doesn't mean much sometimes but usually does. The one below it is called Garden Answers Plant Identification and has 4 stars have you tried that one too? Can't hurt to try them both I will report back.



I've never heard of it, but I am interested to hear what you think about it.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

I got both apps and both showed to load but I don't see Leafsnap anywhere on my desktop. Went back to try and load again but it shows as loaded and no Get button is there anymore. Weird. :-/


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2016)

Belay that. The download had stopped for some reason. It's loading now.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 23, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I matched it up on Leafsnap, and the fruit, leaves, and bark are spot on. Wonder what itooks like inside?


Absolutely bland and boring. Threw it all out

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

